# Whats it like in and around Taunton ?



## greenhouse (Oct 7, 2007)

I have got my shit together and purchased 11 acres and sheds ten miles north of Taunton. I'm thinking of starting a nuclear power station there, or maybe an exotic slug farm visitors centre. No, really I will be planting withys and probably fruit trees, and having a workshop/studio, any ideas and info will be gratefully received. Whatever I do it will be low maintenance, sustainable and organic. Milk thistle seeds ? cider orchard. 
I have got to do the equivalent of a phd in agriculture to find out about this single farm payment business, so its going to be a steep learning curve. At the mo its silage and grazing, so I will keep to that for now.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 7, 2007)

It is very flat.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 7, 2007)

Humm, I think I would have done the thinking before the buying, but good luck to you.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 7, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> It is very flat.




not this side  it isn't .

i'm south of taunton, in the blackdown hills.

so what do you want to know about taunton, greenhouse?


----------



## Calva dosser (Oct 8, 2007)

Hmmm. 10 miles north would put you north of Kingston; ( As in Kingston Black) and just North East of Combe Florey (Evelyn Waughs Gaf)

Very good for the better quality cider apples. I think the commercial pap is mostly grown in The Dean.

Good luck.

You have my jealousy.


----------



## chymaera (Oct 8, 2007)

Ten miles away from Taunton should be far enough away.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2007)

whats it like living in taunton. . . .



AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2007)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2007)

actually its a nice town


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2007)

ha


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2007)

Best cricket team in the country too.


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> actually its a nice town




hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah

hahahaha


hahha


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok I'll put it like this


its a "NICE" town




AHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Isambard (Oct 14, 2007)

Ten miles north of Tonton is great fishing cos of all the shit out of Hinkley Point.   True the folks have three hands but that's from the cider not the nuclear fallout.  
If it is the flat bit around Storgursey, you'll have to go into Bridgwater for errrm "laughs".


----------



## mikeinworthing (Oct 14, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> It is very flat.



WTF???? 

From where I used to live, half way along the Bridgwater & Taunton Canal, I had views of both the Blackdown & Quantock Hills.  

Plus the Mendip Hills and the Ancient Isle of Avalon were just up the road.   





			
				rubbershoes said:
			
		

> not this side  it isn't .
> 
> i'm south of taunton, in the blackdown hills.



*waves to rubbershoes*


----------



## chymaera (Oct 14, 2007)

greenhouse said:
			
		

> I have got my shit together and purchased 11 acres and sheds ten miles north of Taunton. I'm thinking of starting a nuclear power station there, or maybe an exotic slug farm visitors centre. No, really I will be planting withys and probably fruit trees, and having a workshop/studio, any ideas and info will be gratefully received.




Having a motorcycle rally or two could raise you some decent money.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 16, 2007)

mikeinworthing said:
			
		

> WTF????
> 
> From where I used to live, half way along the Bridgwater & Taunton Canal, I had views of both the Blackdown & Quantock Hills.
> 
> ...




You dont say that the Quantocks Mendips and Blackdown hils are some oooooh 4500 miles apart and the fact that you can see em all is that its that damn FLAT  



Ok its not 45000 miles but when you exit Clevedon on the M5 the next hill is when you get to the Devon Border


----------



## Isambard (Oct 18, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> OK its not 45000 miles but when you exit Clevedon on the M5 the next hill is when you get to the Devon Border


----------



## greenhouse (Feb 7, 2008)

chymaera said:


> Having a motorcycle rally or two could raise you some decent money.



Yes I was thinking of that, I like motorbikes. A Panther rally, good places to have a run out to, campfires, cider and everything. Its on a route called the West Dean Way, quite a few cyclists pass. I will have to see how the planning people are they are already on my case. Its in West Somerset, which has the reputation of being sleepy and old fashioned. Taunton dean council is on the other side of the road.


----------



## greenhouse (Feb 7, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> It is very flat.



No, its up a hill near Wiveliscombe, at the edge of Exmoor. about 120 feet above sea level, or whatever they measure the contours in on the os map.


----------



## greenhouse (Feb 7, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



crickey !


----------



## Hollis (Feb 8, 2008)

Amateurs.. 

Taunton is the greatest place in the world.

Simple.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 8, 2008)

Regarding the 'flatness' issue.. it is flat to the east, but not to the north or south or west.

Indeed, even the east aint that flat till you get out on the Levels proper..


----------



## Hollis (Feb 8, 2008)

See from Pitminster on the edge of the Blackdowns, one can see the Quantocks to the NE, with the Brendons to the NW.

In between we have the mighty Taunton..


----------



## Hollis (Feb 8, 2008)

*Hills.. more evidence.*


----------



## Hollis (Feb 8, 2008)

*Oh yes...*

A classic view from the multi-storey.






You will note the hill range in the background (Quantocks).


----------



## Hollis (Feb 8, 2008)

Interestin' resource here..

Okay it may not have the historical significance of the Maginot Line, but good to know that with the Taunton Stop Line Somerset was ready and waiting for the Hun.

http://www.pillboxes-somerset.com/

Always wondered why there were so many pillboxes..


----------

